

Newspaper moves into coffee shop, invites citizens to contribute. - larrik
http://www.registercitizen.com/articles/2010/12/02/news/doc4cf7892cbcf12181311203.txt?viewmode=fullstory

======
larrik
To summarize, they are moving to a new office that is a coffee shop (complete
with free wifi), library, and news room. People are invited to come in and
take part in the whole newspaper process.

This is also a newspaper that recognizes the web as being their more valuable
readership.

Seems like an interesting experiment to me, and I wonder how it will turn out.

